# Best animal to start on?



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys I am thinking of doing a little taxidermy as a hobbie. What would be the best animal/bird to start on? Thanks Josh


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

A preserve pheasant.
You can get a kit, and a DVD for about $40.00
They are not too big, freely available, and if you fail you aren't out much.


----------

